# Using guitar/effects Pedals on Sample libraries?



## Niah2 (Jul 7, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I would like to use guitar effects pedals (no vst effects) on sample libraries and other sounds on my computer, is this possible? If so how?

Thank you


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 7, 2019)

which DAW are you using?

You can try searching Youtube or google for "[your_DAW] outboard effects"


----------



## Niah2 (Jul 7, 2019)

FL Studio.

Ok thanks


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 8, 2019)

Niah2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I would like to use guitar effects pedals (no vst effects) on sample libraries and other sounds on my computer, is this possible? If so how?
> 
> Thank you



Here’s the pedals I use, but you need to set them up for the proper impedance and Guitar impedance isn’t it.


----------



## labornvain (Jul 8, 2019)

Nah. I wouldn't worry about impedance too much. I mean optimally, you would want to have that but most pedals can take whatever you throw at them. I know my rat pedal certainly can so can my big muff pi and my little boss distortion pedal. Works like a charm.

The real question to ask the op is what interface do you have. Because you will need extra ins and outs. If you're interface has a guitar input, meaning unbalanced quarter inch with a mic pre, that would be the input I would loop back into with so you can adjust levels.

Then, you just assign an auxiliary send or an insert to the input and output that's going to your pedal and voila.

I don't use Fruity Loops, but I'm sure it's pretty easy, at least I would hope. For what it's worth, also, I usually run my pedals as an auxiliary send. Not just for the purposes of parallel processing, but also so I can freeze a track unfreeze it later without having to worry about having that pedal nearby. Then I just print the pedal track.


----------

